
Details on Twitter’s Imminent Geolocation Launch - sant0sk1
http://smarterware.org/3419/details-on-twitters-imminent-geolocation-support-launch
======
MrMatt
It's good to see them scrubbing the location data, but if that's made
available through twitters API, then it renders that solution moot.

